# Turnagain Pass Alaska AKC Hunt Test



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't know anything about the tests, but your pictures are really gorgeous. What a place to live...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gorgeous, just gorgeous!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, that is beautiful, and congratulations on your two passes.


----------

